# Will his coat grow back the same?



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi everyone,
My GR pup was recently shaved on his neck due to a hot spot treatment. My vet shaved pretty close to the skin and quite a bit. My pup is super fluffy even at 9 weeks old and I’m wondering if his coat will grow back in the same?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It will be fine. Shaving is the best solution for keeping it dry


----------



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> It will be fine. Shaving is the best solution for keeping it dry


Thank you!


----------



## Tucker2 (Jan 6, 2020)

I think it should. Tucker had surgery and the shaved off a good portion of his belly which went into his sides and it all grew back!


----------



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

Tucker2 said:


> I think it should. Tucker had surgery and the shaved off a good portion of his belly which went into his sides and it all grew back!


That’s great to hear!


----------

